# Divorce wife of 35 years



## Gitman (Feb 15, 2013)

I want to divorce my wife of 35 years. We live pay check to pay check I don't have the money to put a retainer on a lawyer and I don't have anyone I could live with during the divorce. Certainly could not afford an apartment or renting a house. We are heavily in debt and wife refuses to work although she is able.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

What do you want to divorce? Is it because she refuses to get a job, or are there other reasons?


----------



## Gitman (Feb 15, 2013)

Many reasons. The main one being my wife thinks it's ok for a 50yo single man be "best friends" with my youngest daughter. He is an ex soccer coach and has coached for many years. I was monitoring their texts and they were up to 6000 texts a month. I expressed my concern to my daughter and wife and was blown off.
I am 99% sure that he is not a molester and most of the time my wife is with them. No she is not having an affair. I reported him to the soccer club which immediately removed him from the team and they called other local teams to report him. Now my 17yo daughter will not look at me or talk to me. Wife thinks I was wrong and that if he was doing something others would have reported it. Wife and daughter continue to see him. I know all of the signs are there but there is no affair going on.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

It sounds like you would be better off staying married, at least you will have somewhere to live. If you would divorce her you would have less money to live on as you would have to pay her support plus you would be giving your money to lawyers instead of using it to pay off debt. You need the money more than they do.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

It seems neither of them respect you, Since you have no where to go and little income it will be hard to get your own place and start divorce proceedings. Not all states make you pay alimony, but you will have to pay child support.

Can you afford an extended stay hotel?maybe if you left for a week or so they will realize how much they need you in their life.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you considered filing bankruptcy so at least the debt is gone?


----------



## Duguesclin (Jan 18, 2014)

I do not blame you about the coach. A 50 tear old guy has no business texting a 17 year old.

Sorry that your wife is not behind you.

I am sure she is pissed, but is it a reason to divorce?


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't divorce. Someone needs to supervise what is going on with this 50 year old pervert and your daughter!! This is the bigger issue. The guy is a predator and needs to be in jail. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gitman (Feb 15, 2013)

No I have not thought about going to an extended stay hotel. She knows I've talked to a lawyer I showed he the pre-meeting work sheets sheets that I filled out before going to the lawyer. Yes filing bankruptcy has crossed my mind.
I would be responsible for one third of my salary for alimony and $700.00 a month until my daughter turns 18.
The tension I feel from being ignored is great and it really hurts. I had a good relationship with my daughter before all of this happened.
The wife and I hit a big rough patch and then this happened.


----------

